# Flea/Tick medication



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How many months do you use your Flea/Tick Medications?


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

In Florida, it's an all-year proposition, without question.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It used to be mostly the late spring into fall. Now it seems the flea season gets longer. This year I saw fleas in February, so I have been using it since then.


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

We plan to use it all year, unless January or February is very snowy. My vet said to use it at all times unless we have snow. When we had a mild week of weather last winter, she had a bunch of dogs come in with fleas. We've already seen fleas this summer since we've had Duncan and I have no desire to take any chances with them.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Living in California, we have to use flea medication all year. What flea medication is everyone using?


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

I second the comment about Florida...an all year battle.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I do it all year. If the temperature warms up even for a few days in the Winter, it seems the ticks come out. I was using the k9 advatix for years but I think my guys are developing an allergy to it. I'm switching to frontline next month.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

April to November for us. Then once a month deworming for the winter months. Oh joy!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

In Texas it's a must all year. Toby gets Advantix and Heartguard.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

What kind of flea/tick preventative does everyone here use?
Do you get the ones dispensed at the vet (like Frontline)??
Or has anyone used the cheaper kinds you can find at stores like Walmart?
We currently use Frontline, but just wondering if the Frontline is worth the extra money...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

No doubt about it - in southeast GA definitely all year! We use Comfortis since it is a pill and doesn't leave that mess in her hair. It has done a great job all summer long. The only drawback is that it doesn't have tick protection but we haven't had a problem with that so far.


----------



## Kiyla'smom (Apr 18, 2009)

I live in New Jersey. I tried frontline on Kiyla, my 10 month old, but it didn't seem to do the trick. I just switched to Advantix and that doesn't seem to work either. Someone suggested that it might have something with her metabolism. Even though I am not seeing fleas anywhere in the house but on her I am thinking I need to bomb the house but I want to get her flea-free first. Any suggestions on flea medication and/or bomb/defogger products.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm in Florida it is an year round thing here.


----------



## bethanay66 (Nov 2, 2008)

*No ticks or fleas in Alaska!*

One of the great things about living in Alaska!


----------

